# Buying Land in Luxor



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for advice and any help that anyone can give me about buying land and building on it in Luxor please.

I am especially looking for any pitfalls or things to look out for. I am hoping to buy on the West Bank of Luxor.

Many thanks in advance for you advice and help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a look through ALL the threads and see what a turmoil this country is in, how many people have bought properties, off plan, etc and now don't know fi they actually own it.

My advice.. keep your money in your pocket for the next five years then have a look at the situation again..
You will of course not hear any pitfalls from the sellers.. 

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

btw if you are determined to buy then please be aware that you can buy in your own right.. you do not need an Egyptian partner to buy..


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Have a look through ALL the threads and see what a turmoil this country is in, how many people have bought properties, off plan, etc and now don't know fi they actually own it.
> 
> My advice.. keep your money in your pocket for the next five years then have a look at the situation again..
> You will of course not hear any pitfalls from the sellers..
> ...


Also it should be noted that the land in Luxor is special as there are a lot of restrictions because ther are many pharoanic artifacts buried all over the place. Recently they have bulldozed many buildings and taken the land to reopen what they call the Karnak passage.
On the east bank you have a similar problem not only for the artifacts but it's mostly classed as agricultural and the habitants are Nubian. Dificult to integrate as a foreigner and especially now the area for foreigners who are alone is quite dangerous with the tribes that live in the hills or at the minimum annoying with everyone and his brother wanting to sell you something , get you to ride in a horse drawn buggy or go for a trip in a falucca. To put it in a simple follow Maidens advice or better still forget it.
Also I should add that Luxor has a very small Expat comunity almost non exsistant.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Also it should be noted that the land in Luxor is special as there are a lot of restrictions because ther are many pharoanic artifacts buried all over the place. Recently they have bulldozed many buildings and taken the land to reopen what they call the Karnak passage.
> On the east bank you have a similar problem not only for the artifacts but it's mostly classed as agricultural and the habitants are Nubian. Dificult to integrate as a foreigner and especially now the area for foreigners who are alone is quite dangerous with the tribes that live in the hills or at the minimum annoying with everyone and his brother wanting to sell you something , get you to ride in a horse drawn buggy or go for a trip in a falucca. To put it in a simple follow Maidens advice or better still forget it.
> Also I should add that Luxor has a very small Expat comunity almost non exsistant.


Sorry and don't really like to contradict you but Luxor has quite a large ex-pat community.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Sorry and don't really like to contradict you but Luxor has quite a large ex-pat community.


It's probably I haven't seen the when I've been there.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Lewroll...I know of so may people who have been scammed over buying land in Egypt...it's a very shaky and precarious thing to do.
A friend's family handed over their life savings to buy land in Hurghada, and was totally ripped off....
They all ended up returning to the UK with nothing!
The sad thing was.... the person who ripped them off was also an expat!!

Also.... another friend was persuaded to buy land by her Egyptian 'husband' for their 'future together'....She was shown the land (prime building land) , paid a fortune to a 'lawyer'....both men disappeared, and the land belonged to someone else!!
Of course, her 'signed and stamped' document's weren't worth a s**t!!

All I would say is.... don't trust anybody in Egypt on 'land deals' the land often doesn't even belong to them.
Egyptian 'lawyers' are ten-a-penny.... Finding a straight lawyer is like finding a needle in a haystack!

My friend who is a real-estate agent in Egypt ( a straight and legit one) also won't sell anything off-plan, because, no matter how good it looks on paper, there's a strong chance it'll never be completed!
Brits are the most likely to buy off-plan, they're trusting!

Maiden's advice is sound and I agree totally.....if you're serious, I'd wait a few years.


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for your advice everyone. I understand all the warnings that you are giving me and am taking them on board.

I probably wasn't specific enough but what I was really asking about was whether anyone knew of any legal constraints on buying and building on land on the West Bank of Luxor. I feel sure that I had read somewhere that there was or is some government restriction on building there whatever nationality you are.

Anyone any specific knowledge?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Dogy as hell my father in lay a connected Egyption and part of the establishment was ripped of to the tune of 400,000LE ... CARFULL


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

farrell said:


> Dogy as hell my father in lay a connected Egyption and part of the establishment was ripped of to the tune of 400,000LE ... CARFULL


Can you give me more details of how please?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

lewroll said:


> Hello, I am looking for advice and any help that anyone can give me about buying land and building on it in Luxor please.
> 
> I am especially looking for any pitfalls or things to look out for. I am hoping to buy on the West Bank of Luxor.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for you advice and help


Have sent you a PM


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Have sent you a PM




Thanks for that. I have replied but am not sure it worked properly! Let me know if you don't receive it ok.
Regards


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

lewroll said:


> Can you give me more details of how please?


it was a development in Mirina and it went bankcrupt or the owners just ran off with the money, hard to say


----------

